# Clear Vue Cyclone pictures



## MesquiteMan (Feb 24, 2007)

If you recall, a few weeks ago I posted here asking for suggestions on DCs to replace my 2hp Shop Fox whose motor died.  jjenk02 suggested I look into Clear Vue cyclones since he had just got one and that is what I ended up buying.  Man is this thing the cat's meow!  I think it is powerful enough to suck a golf ball through a garden hose!

Anyway, I took a bunch of pics and thought I would share them here for those interested.

This is the entire cyclone system at a distance






This is a close up of the 55 gallon drum that I used for the waste bin and the windows I cut into it to see the level of debris.





Here is a close up of the top of the drum to show how I attached the flex to the drum lid.  I took a piece of MDF and cut out an opening large enough to slip the flex inside.  I attached the flex to the MDF with screws and sealed it all up with silicone.  I then cut a hole in the drum lid and attached the MDF piece to the lid with screws from the inside of the lid.





This is the filter stack that filters the micro particles that get through the cyclone.  It is 2 cartridges from Wynn Environmental as recommended by the Clear Vue folks.





I wanted to offset the filters a little so that I can build an enclosure around them to get the conditioned air back into my shop.  You can see the hole in the pic above that leads back into my shop.  I ended up using a 10" adjustable 90 HVAC fitting to get the offset I needed.  It worked great and now I just need to make the enclosure.





Here is the fine dust particle clean out that I made to collect the fine dust that makes it to the filters.  I made an MDF "drawer" that I can slide out and empty.  I built a box and sealed it all up and then put a layer of the foam carpet tape on the removable cover so that it would create a good air seal and still be easily removable.





I also have pictures of how I created a remote control for the 5hp motor if anyone is interested.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 24, 2007)

Curtis, good looking installation. From what I've heard you can say goodbye to dust in your shop and you should only have to empty the fine dust particle clean out a couple of times a year. If you don't mind me asking - what did you use to seal the MDF used for the impeller housing, motor mount and exhaust transition port at the top with?


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 24, 2007)

Curtis, I used a 30 gal metal trash can for my debri collection. When I finally got everything hook up and turned the system on, it lifted the trash can 3 " off the floor and suck the lid down concaved towards the can. That sucker really sucks!!![]

I love the way you have yours set up, I wish I had another room I could have set it up in. Oh well, I have ear plugs.

PS: I think there is now a Black Hole in the middle of my 30 Gal trash can.[:0]


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Curtis, I used a 30 gal metal trash can for my debri collection. When I finally got everything hook up and turned the system on, it lifted the trash can 3 " off the floor and sucked the lid down concaved towards the can. That sucker really sucks!!![]
> 
> I love the way you have yours set up, I wish I had another room I could have set it up in. Oh well, I have ear plugs.
> ...


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2007)

DROOL!!!! [] []


----------



## bnoles (Feb 25, 2007)

Curtis,

Now that's my kind of DC...... If only I had space []


----------

